# Food vendor percentages



## sevenblends (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello all!

I'm hoping my question is a simple one. I am an owner/operator of a small bistro from which we also provide local catering. Due to the fact I allow local artists to make use of my walls, I have been asked to be one of two only food providers for the annual arts council craft fair this christmas. Between 5000-8000 people attend annually (numbers provided by the arts council). How should I look at percentages with this number of people? I don't want to over order in supplies, but certainly don't want to be short. My dad (aka Business Guru ) said to plan on 50% of the attendees utilizing my services. That's fine and dandy... but breaking down the menu to provide this is proving difficult for my tired little brain. Does anyone out there have experience with this? 

Thanks in advance,
Shannon


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

How can anyone give you figures ,when we dont know what they are getting?????


----------



## sevenblends (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow - perhaps I wasn't clear. 

I was simply wondering about others experience in this area - obviously I am not going to plan on all the people attending to purchase from me. Once I have a basic guideline I can break the percentages down between the items I am deciding to server. For example, I am on the only vendor serving coffee, water, pop, juice... therefore I know I will have a lot of people visiting for that. The wraps etc we are serving will be offset slightly by the donair vendor, therefore we will have a lower percentage for that. I am not familiar with the logistics of how many shoppers will actually come by for food. Sorry to have bothered you all.

Shannon


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Shannon, welcome to cheftalk.....
alot of preparing food for shows is having experience.....year to year keeping numbers, and even then it's a crap shoot.
You have one competitor on site, does it cost to enter? are there other restaurants in the area, if so what type? what are the hours of operations? are there places to sit, if so how many? Are there alot of food samples on the floor, if people fill up on samples they may not want to buy lunch?

The fact that you are the only beverage vender is huge! People will not want to wait in two lines, so you are ahead of the game.

I've had costly learning experiences with events......one was a women's art event, one night, 5000+ but the majority were young poor artists. The snobinette with chambord mousse and raspberry were just too expensive for the group. The coordinators had provided free snacks and this was their first foray into paid booths, they decided to provide the free food, "because people expect it".....$700 in the hole.....we preassembled a bunch just to "get ahead of the crowd". UGH.

Or the hot chocolate with handmade marshmallows at the Market Festival, ate my lunch selling a high end product not in an affluent area. 

Knowing your audience is important.
I can guarantee that alot of people are cutting back this year. Many are going to be making gifts, economizing.....so budget lunches would move.

Again, welcome to cheftalk.


----------



## sevenblends (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmm - my last post didn't post... Luckily this one is shorter. 

My clients will be 90% female - as it is a craft fair we will probably attract older ladies on budgets as well. Therefore I'm sticking with K.I.S.S. - selling the items from the bistro that appeal to ladies and are affordable. We will be providing wraps, salads, cookies, muffins and desserts - plus anything else I think is fun before that point.  As far as I know there aren't any food sample providers - I am planning on having my girls circulate with samples to drum up business for our booth.

The hours are Fri 12-9pm, Sat 10-5, and Sun 10-4. Realistically most people on Friday will eat lunch before they come, but I can entice the dinner traffic. Sat and Sun will be good lunch crowds, and vendors need breakfast, coffee, and snacks. I will be the only one providing the vendors with such items. We have 185 vendor tables.

So exciting to plan this - I kind of enjoy jumping in with both feet as long as I can fully control my landing...


----------



## sevenblends (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, oops - cost to enter = $120 plus cost for refrigerated equipment = $200. Food costs as well of course. They gave me a smoking deal on the entry fee as it's an Arts Council event and I allow local artists to display their work on the walls in the bistro. Helps us all out, you know?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What a plum! please come back and let us know how it goes.


----------

